# erkläre deinen nick !



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

mancher nick ist natürlich selbsterklärend, aber es gibt immer wieder welche, bei denen man sich fragt woher sie wohl kommen:
wann z.b. kam der *david *aus *belize*?
seit wann fühlt der *man *sich *old*?
wieviel *kint *steckt im manne?
ist ein *hoeckle *der kleine ableger des badischen hocks (dorffest)?
wieso sieht *manni *trotz jahrgang *1599 *noch so gut aus?
was ist ein *gnss*, ein *chrupp*, ein *stemmel*, ein *laxerone*?
welcher *planet *wird *gesmashed*?
wieso nicht *tofu*2000, 3000, oder 4000?

      

wie sich das gehört fange ich damit an:

*versus * hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich gegen alles bin, sondern ist schlicht und ergreifend die ausgeschriebene version meiner initialen (v.s.)!

los gehts, lasst die hosen runter


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2009)

Da mach ich doch ma weiter:

Wer kennt nicht die gute alte TCS Tiger's Claw aus Wing Commander Teil 1 

http://www.wcnews.com/wcpedia/TCS_Tiger's_Claw

Prima Idee, dieser Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

aaaaaaaaahhhhh...




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wer kennt nicht die gute alte TCS Tiger's Claw aus Wing Commander Teil 1



ich! deshalb dachte ich auch immer dein nick kommt vom vredestein reifen

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=29150


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2009)

Nee hat nix mit dem Reifen zu tun, aber ich werd ihn mir bei der näxten Bestellung mal holen. Denn wer hat schon seinen Nickname auf dem Reifen stehen


----------



## zaskar-le (24. Januar 2009)

Spannender Thread - obwohl ich irgendwie wenig beitragen kann


----------



## korat (24. Januar 2009)

mit katzen-sorten ist es ja wie mit bikemarken: es gibt immer eine, die man sich mal irgendwann anschaffen möchte, bis es dann klappt oder auch nicht.
bis auf weiteres bleibe ich bei der heiligen birma.
eine korat ist momentan nicht geplant. der name blieb.

Korat-Katze


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2009)

lösung 

=





+


http://www.hoeckle.com/


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2009)

Der Link funzt nicht.


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Link funzt nicht.


 

jetzt!


----------



## Melnibone (25. Januar 2009)

Na denn:
Bei *Elric von Melniboné* handelt es sich um eine literarische Figur des Autors Michael Moorcock.
  Der Albinokönig auf der Dracheninsel wurde prägend für das Bild des tragischen Helden in der phantastischen Literatur und im Rollenspiel. Als eine Inkarnation des Ewigen Helden ist er ein Streiter zwischen den Schicksalsmächten Chaos und Ordnung und für das Schicksal seiner Welt verantwortlich. Im Elric-Zyklus führt er die Zerstörung der selbigen herbei.


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. Januar 2009)

Kurz etwas zu meinem Namen:
"Bastieeeh" sollte sowas wie die Lautschrift-Version meines geflucht-geschrienen Spitznamens sein. Dies bekam ich auf den diversen Lanparties vor einer halben Ewigkeit recht hÃ¤ufig von meinen Kontrahenten um die Ohren geschmettert und so hat sich das eben eingebÃ¼rgert.

Btw.: Q3 RULEZ!  

@ Melnibone: Ich weiss, warum du den Rest der Wikipedia-Beschreibung nicht hinschreiben wolltest. 



> Elric ist eine Art ânegativer Heldâ. KÃ¶rperlich ein SchwÃ¤chling, der von Drogen oder spÃ¤ter seinem Schwert Sturmbringer abhÃ¤ngig ist, zerstÃ¶rt er im Lauf der Geschichte seine Heimat, anstatt sie zu retten. Er (bzw. sein Schwert Sturmbringer) tÃ¶tet die Geliebte, bringt seinen Freunden UnglÃ¼ck oder Tod und zerstÃ¶rt am Ende die Welt selbst. Damit bildet die Gestalt Elrics einen Kontrast zu dem weitverbreiteten âgutenâ Heldentypus, den man in Fantasy-Romanen findet. Das Leben Elrics ist gezeichnet von TragÃ¶dien und SchicksalsschlÃ¤gen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (25. Januar 2009)

Ein *Stemm*el ist eine Abänderung des Nachnamens von der Clique zu Sturm- und Drangzeiten...


----------



## Melnibone (25. Januar 2009)

@ Bastieeeh: Wollte nur nicht zu ausschweifend werden, die Kurzfassung tuts auch. Und die Tragik der Figur hat zum Glück rein gar nix mit meinem Leben zu tun, ist halt mal eine andere "Helden"figur.
[Q3 war mal, bin jetzt bei BF2 gelandet.    ]

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!
Micha


----------



## bofh (25. Januar 2009)

Der Bastard Operator from Hell.

E.


----------



## planetsmasher (25. Januar 2009)

Sehr geil! Auf den Thread warte ich ja schon lange.
Lustig ist nur, dass die Wahrheit manchmal weitaus weniger spektakulär als die Vorstellung ist. Ich denk wir sind alle schonmal mit dieser Erfahrung aufgewacht (oder neben ihr).
Ich hätte bei Volker schon eine etwas tiefer verwurzelte "Anti-Haltung" vermutet

Meiner kommt daher: 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qNFR-gdwmDA
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U6wrwIzkA1c
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0sUVQlfJMc0


Geile Band!, Hat mich live umgehauen (ich hab sogar getanzt, passiert mir sonst nie...) aber warum man sich danach benennt ist mir jetzt mit einigen Jahren Abstand auch ein Rätsel. Wenn sich hier einer als "Tokyo Hotel" anmelden würde, wäre ich der erste der sich auf diese Steilvorlage stürzen würde


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Januar 2009)

Aha. Sehr interessant. 
Ich bin auch von Natur aus nicht aggressiv 
Mein Name rührt von meinem ersten (einigermaßen)ordentlichen Mtb her -> einem GT Aggressor, was mir ab und zu noch gute Dienste leistet und auch schon viel hinter sich hat. Inklusive verzogenem Hinterbau 

Wenn wir grade bei Nicknamen sind, wie wärs denn wenn ich eine Umbenennung in *nosmohT* beantrage? 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> [...]Wenn sich hier einer als "Tokyo Hotel" anmelden würde, wäre ich der erste der sich auf diese Steilvorlage stürzen würde



 Da wär ich dabei.


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles stammt aus meiner zeit als ich noch oft als dj unterwegs war und aufgelegt habe.
beatjugglen ist eine technik beim auflegen.
wenn ich 70er funk gespielt habe hab ich mich auch öfters mal dr. funkenstein oder funk zander genannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetzi * (25. Januar 2009)

Fetzi die lustige Landmine *

siehe bild links !

als der nick enstanden is war ich wohl gerade wieder voll .. keine erinnerung mehr -.-


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

na das läuft ja bestens! 
katzen, kurbelwellen und funk zander 

weiter gehts...


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2009)

nicht verwechseln mit frank zander und zini - spaß am dienstag


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (25. Januar 2009)

OK, meiner ist selbsterklärend: "Kette R(echts)" ist ein beliebter Ausspruch der Niedrig-Triittfrequenz-Fraktion! Immer schön im großen Gang trotz Steigung usw., das macht dicke Beine und läßt evt. Einen auch schön am Berg explodieren
Mein Name davor ist auch mit viel Wunschdenken verbunden von wg. "Dicke Beine"....
LG, Günther-Kette-Rechts


----------



## maatik (25. Januar 2009)

edit


----------



## kletteraffe (25. Januar 2009)

Obwohl ich mittlerweile wirklich gerne klettern u. bouldern geh, kommt mein Nick von meiner ehemaligen Angelbesessenheit Oo

--> Kletteraffe

auch als Affenkletterer oder Monkey-Climber bezeichnet. Häufig beim Karpfenangeln verwendeter Bißanzeiger für das Grundangeln. Der Bißanzeiger besteht aus einer dünnen Metallstange und einem zylindrischen Körper, der auf dieselbe geschoben wird. Die Angelschnur wird in eine Schnurführung unterhalb des Zylinders gelegt und so durch das Gewicht des Bißanzeigers gestrafft. Beim Biß gleitet der Bißanzeiger auf dem Metallstab nach oben und bei einem Fallbiß hinab. Überwiegend wird mit einer Kombination aus elektronischem Bißanzeiger und Monkey-Climber gefischt.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2009)

hier liegt belize....





hier gewohnt...





da gearbeitet...





da getaucht...








wollte meinen nick ja eigentlich immer ändern (was leider nicht mehr möglich ist).
nun hab ich mit ihm zu leben gelernt.


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier gewohnt...
> 
> da gearbeitet...
> 
> da getaucht...



 wie schön! 

@kletteraffe: was es alles gibt! bei dir dachte ich bis eben eigentlich auch, der nick sei selbsterklärend


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2009)

@david

traumhaft...vor mexiko gibt es ja eine recht stattliche carcharodon carcharidas population, hast du mal einen großen weißen gesehen?
ich war mal im roten meer tauchen aber außer paar hammerhaien war da leider nichts


----------



## kingmoe (25. Januar 2009)

In Kneipen fühle ich mich generell königlich. Und der durchgeknallteste Kneipier ist ja wohl in Springfield zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (25. Januar 2009)

Geiler Thread !!!!

Das *Koni* von Koni-DU stammt tatsächlich von der berühmten Stoßdämpfer Marke. Als ich vor Jahrzehnten als Schrauberleie selbst Koni´s in meinen ollen GTI bauen wollte, sah das wohl so komisch aus, wie ich im Radkasten hing, das ich seitdem den Spitznamen Koni habe 
Da Koni schon vergeben war, habe ich einfach mein Städtekürzel angehangen. So war Koni-Du geboren 

Der Nächste bitte


----------



## maatik (25. Januar 2009)

eine Super Idee , der Thread, VERSUS  sehr sehr schön.


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal

Als Heini wird hier jemand bezeichnet, der einen Tick bzw. eine Macke hat. Da ich ja nun mal diese GT-Macke habe, lag es nah dies auch beim Nick auszudrücken. Ob ich es nochmal machen würde bezweifele ich


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ...der einen Tick bzw. eine Macke hat. Da ich ja nun mal diese GT-Macke habe, lag es nah dies auch beim Nick auszudrücken. Ob ich es nochmal machen würde bezweifele ich



aber jörg, du hast doch keinen tick      

@maatik: danke! finde ich auch


----------



## -lupo- (25. Januar 2009)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Geiler Thread !!!!
> 
> Das *Koni* von Koni-DU stammt tatsächlich von der berühmten Stoßdämpfer Marke. Als ich vor Jahrzehnten als Schrauberleie selbst Koni´s in meinen ollen GTI bauen wollte, sah das wohl so komisch aus, wie ich im Radkasten hing, das ich seitdem den Spitznamen Koni habe
> Da Koni schon vergeben war, habe ich einfach mein Städtekürzel angehangen. So war Koni-Du geboren



Super! Hatte mich schon öfters gefragt ob es tatsächlich was damit zu tun hätte.



KONI-DU schrieb:


> Der Nächste bitte



Meins? Der Kleinwagen von VW ist schuld. Habe ständig davon geredet dass mich meine Freunde irgendwann nur noch Lupo genannt haben. 

p.s. Konis hatte ich auch am Lupo, war geil!


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> aber jörg, du hast doch keinen tick



nicht wirklich oder etwa doch?


----------



## cleiende (25. Januar 2009)

Ganz trivial:
In den alten Tag, 1993, war das meine erste Netzwerk-ID auf unserem Banyan Netzwerk. Zusammengestoppelt aus erstem Buchstaben des Vor- und ersten sieben des Nachnamens.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Januar 2009)

Äusserst interessantes wie amüsantes Thema!



Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier liegt belize....
> da getaucht...



Wie tief bzw. breit war denn dein "Hauspool"? 

Was meine Wenigkeit betrifft: Während meiner Zeit beim größten deutschen "Trachtenverein" (Neigungsgruppe Wasser), wo ich unter anderem auch diesen Dienstgrad 

 getragen habe,


maatik schrieb:


> aktuell: Maat   (das passende Kleidungsstück sorgt schonmal für Gelächter  )


(die passenden Kleidungsstücke hatten oftmals übrigens eine *ungewöhnlich* hohe Anziehungskraft auf die Damenwelt...  )
wurde ich oftmals für meine "aussergewöhnliche" Tierliebe geneckt (ähnlich wie manch einer hier für verbogene Sattelstützen) und musste entsprechend oft darlegen, wie ich es schaffe, nicht zu verhungern. Also wurde ich nur noch wie das vegetarische Grundnahrungsmittel gerufen. Der Ursprung war übrigens "Torfu" - es wusste niemand wie das "Zeug" geschrieben wird. Die 1000 kam etwas später und sollte das Ganze wahrscheinlich etwas martialischer klingen lassen (...) und wurde von ihm hier



übernommen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Januar 2009)

Maat = Unteroffizier zur See?

Naja, bei mir ist das ganz einfach. GT erklärt sich ja selber und Sassy kommt auch wie bei tofu1000 von der BW (aber Heer). Da wir 20 gleiche Dienstgrade in der Kompanie waren riefen wir uns fast nur beim Namen. Tja und bei mir wurde dann der nachname verniedlicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (25. Januar 2009)

Nette Idee und schön zu lesen! 

Meine unspektakuläre Erklärung:

Meine Mutter versuchte es zunächst immer im Guten mit mir und sagte zunächst: "Thomas!" Die Wirkung auf mich war aber oft gleich Null. Somit verlieh sie ihrem Ausruf mehr Nachdruck und es folgte das ohrenbetäubende "Toooomaaaasiussssss!", welches schließlich zum Erfolg (zur Kapitulation) führte.

Der Name blieb mir deshalb im Gedächtnis, da es zahlreiche Situationen gab: Steinschlacht im Kindergarten, Fenster zerschlagen, mit dem Rad in das Auto des Nachbarn gefahren, Carrera- Bahn zerpflückt, unvermittelt bei der Schwester (mit Freund ) hereingeplatzt, usw..

Heute liefere ich meiner Mutter natürlich keine Anlässe mehr, nur ihr dürft mich tomasius nennen. 

Tom


----------



## GTdanni (25. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch ganz einfach. 

Ich heiße eigentlich Daniel, mein damaliger Arbeitskollege sagte aber immer Danni mit hartem N. 
Gerade zu der Zeit wurden im Indernett die Nicks vergeben und Daniel und Dani waren schon weg. 
Da dachte ich mir nimmste eben Danni, meist auch schon weg und so hab ich hier eben noch GT davor gemacht und gut war. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...da es zahlreiche Situationen gab...



heute kaum vorstellbar 





besser so ?


----------



## tomasius (25. Januar 2009)

Bitte löschen! Bittte! 

Zum Glück ist der Bierbauch nun weg. Und das sogar ohne Winterpokal. Tipp: Wer abnehmen will, sollte mal wieder umziehen. 

Und nun lieber Volker suche ich mal nach einem Bild von dir. 

Tom


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


> Bitte löschen! Bittte!
> 
> Zum Glück ist der Bierbauch nun weg. Und das sogar ohne Winterpokal. Tipp: Wer abnehmen will, sollte mal wieder umziehen.
> 
> Tom



soll ich? ok, aber nur im austausch gegen mein lieblingsbild von dir


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

mein friedensangebot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (25. Januar 2009)

> soll ich? ok, aber nur im austausch gegen mein lieblingsbild von dir



Oha, was hast du denn noch in petto?

Hier die Rache!






Tom


----------



## tomasius (25. Januar 2009)

Zu spät! 

Tom


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

es ist nie zu spät ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Januar 2009)

Na ja dann möchte ich auch mal:

gezeugt und geboren 1973 in Peru.










































Naaaaa, 

ähnlich wie bei Christoph, der EDVler in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb wollte mich zu Lehrbeginn als User erfassen und da er nix Besseres wusste hat er halt die ersten beiden Buchstaben des Vor/-und Nachnames inkl. gekürztem Geb.jahr genommen. Fertsch.

VG
peru73


----------



## laxerone (26. Januar 2009)

meiner stammt aus der post pubertären "ich kritzel meinen namen an jede hauswand" zeit. glücklicherweise hab ich es nie wirklich zu ruhm auf der strasse gebracht, was mir rückblickend wohl auch einiges an ärger erspart hat.

das laxer kommt von lachs das one weil ich natürlich der könig der strassenfische war


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Januar 2009)

laxerone schrieb:


> meiner stammt aus der post pubertären "ich kritzel meinen namen an jede hauswand" zeit. glücklicherweise hab ich es nie wirklich zu ruhm auf der strasse gebracht, was mir rückblickend wohl auch einiges an ärger erspart hat.
> 
> das laxer kommt von lachs das one weil ich natürlich der könig der strassenfische war



Ha! Ich hab zwar auch schon über den ein oder anderen Nick gegrübelt, aber bei hab ichs schon immer gewusst!!  
Bei mir ist aus der postpubertären Phase eine Leidenschaft (auf legalem Wege) geworden - Hauptsache bunt und Buchstaben in jeglicher Form - die manchmal auch mal mit anderen Leidenschaften gekreuzt wird...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wenn wir grade bei Nicknamen sind, wie wärs denn wenn ich eine Umbenennung in *nosmohT* beantrage?



Hat den etwa keiner gerafft? Oder is der nich so gut?


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Januar 2009)

Brauch wohl auch nicht viel zu erklären.

GT ist ja sicher klar und Musa ist die Kurzversion von Mustafa (mein Vorname).


----------



## oldman (26. Januar 2009)

ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ich weiss nicht mehr, aus welchem grund ich meinen nick gewaehlt habe. 
hmm, wird wohl an meinem fortgeschrittenen alter liegen.


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Januar 2009)

Bei mir lag eine Tüte Salzbrezeln auf dem Tisch, als ich mich angemeldet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (26. Januar 2009)

tha hatte eben yeti s 

daher 

heute habe ich keines mehr aber 3 gt


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2009)

@ laxerone und tofu1000

bei uns sah das so aus
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Ra95O9E2A

aber nach cop-bust action war dann schluss und wieder mehr fahrrad fahren angesagt 
das geld war doch besser in teile und bier investiert

dmc - drunken master crew

danach haben wir uns wieder mehr dem "legalen" blödsinn zugewendet...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mgqSAaD4joU


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @ laxerone und tofu1000
> 
> bei uns sah das so aus
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Ra95O9E2A
> ...



Herrje - das sieht aber wirklich so aus, als hättet ihr das glücklicherweise nicht lange gemacht - für sowas hau ich den Kids bei uns immer auf die Finger und stifte sie zum üben auf Papier an! (nimms mir nicht krumm) 
Aber ihr scheint eindeutig zu viel Zeit zu haben bzw. gehabt zu haben. 


oldman schrieb:


> ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ich weiss nicht mehr, aus welchem grund ich meinen nick gewaehlt habe.
> hmm, wird wohl an meinem fortgeschrittenen alter liegen.



Nicht dass du in deinem Alter dein Rad noch irgendwo vergisst...  Oder den Pass fürs Forum.


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2009)

ja war wirkllich augenkrebsverdächtig - das radeln ging zum glück besser.


----------



## hoeckle (26. Januar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @ laxerone und tofu1000
> 
> bei uns sah das so aus
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Ra95O9E2A


 
ihr frevler, was hat euch nur der arme heinkelroller getan..... 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Nicht dass du in deinem Alter dein Rad noch irgendwo vergisst...  Oder den Pass fürs Forum.


 

he steve, keine despektierlichen äusserungen über das alter...  jungchen....


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2009)

Manni brauch ich auch nicht zu erklären, 1599 ist ganz einfach der 01.05.1999, ein magisches Datum für mich!
( Seit diesem Datum darf ich mit der wunderbarsten Frau der Welt zusammen leben.)


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Januar 2009)

@hoeckle
der heinkelroller ist die absolute bombe 
davon hat der kollege noch so 5 bis 6 zerlegte in der scheune, hatte sich damals einen davon restauriert.
sehr geiles teil!


----------



## muttipullover (26. Januar 2009)

Also, meinen Nickname wählte ich aus reiner Verzweiflung.
Eigentlich haben wir uns in meinem Freundeskreis immer gegenseitig aufgezogen 
in dem wir uns Mutti oder halt weiterentwickelt Muttipullover genannt haben.
Irgendwann wollte ich mich in der Bucht anmelden und alle tollen Namen, die mir eingefallen sind oder besser die ich für cool hielt, waren schon vergeben. Wie gesagt, total genervt ist mir dann "Muttipullover" in den Sinn gekommen und der war komischer Weise noch nicht vergeben.  Also habe ich ihn auch in diesem Forum verwendet.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## maatik (26. Januar 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Manni brauch ich auch nicht zu erklären, 1599 ist ganz einfach der 01.05.1999, ein magisches Datum für mich!
> ( Seit diesem Datum darf ich mit der wunderbarsten Frau der Welt zusammen leben.)



Einfach nur  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (26. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> he steve, keine despektierlichen äusserungen über das alter...  jungchen....


 Hmm, na gut... Also eine *tiefe*, entschuldigende Verbeugung an die grauen Eminenzen. (schliesslich komm ich in meinem Alter wieder hoch)


----------



## Chat Chambers (26. Januar 2009)

Nette Idee, dieser Thread...

Chat = unterhalten, austauschen
Chambers = in Kammern, Räumen (in denen nur ich reden darf)

Wozu das Ganze? Guckst Du hier:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=172597352

Wehe, es gibt Komentare zu meiner furchtbaren Frisur!


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2009)

sehr cool: nicht nur, dass hier ein paar echt tolle erklärungen für die namen auftauchen, sondern man erfährt wieder spannendes, was die gemeinde sonst noch so treibt 

weiter so


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

cooler thread, dass ich mir auch als nicht gt fahrer erlaube, hier zu posten.. "haha", dass ist schon so lange her, manchmal frag ich mich, was mich damals geritten hat, diesen namen zu wählen. soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich zu der zeit für alle internetpasswörter "haha" benutzt, daher wohl dann auch für dieses forum. wer vergesslich ist, macht sichs eben einfach. ich habe mir also nicht viel dabei gedacht bei der wahl meines usernamens. auch meine passwörter hab ich schon längst geändert, hahahahahahah
der thread sollte übrigens ins KTWR, ich find sowas furchtbar interessant..


----------



## planetsmasher (26. Januar 2009)

hmmm. erinnert mich stark an Kinderzimmer Productions (RIP).


----------



## Chat Chambers (27. Januar 2009)

Ahh, Kinderzimmer Produktions ,

so um 2005 hatten wir einen Wettbewerb gewonnen: Kinderzimmer tritt bei Dir zu Hause auf, falls Deine Speisen originelle Einfälle (und Namen) beinhalten und dein dazughöriges LP Cover als Speisekarte ebenso einfallsreich ist! Wir haben's gemacht und hatten KP bei einem Kumpel in Bonn zu Hause, haben fürstlich gegessen...danach ging es ab in ein Bonner Studentenwohnheim und hatten unseren eigenen privaten Kinderzimmer Auftritt im Keller des Wohnheims mit anschl. Party! 

Wir durften uns übrigens unsere Lieblingstitel wünschen! 

Schade, dass KP sich aufgelöst hat...

Nachtrag: Die Begründung ist auf deren homepage nachzulesen...und nachzuvollziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (27. Januar 2009)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Schade, dass KP sich aufgelöst hat...
> 
> Nachtrag: Die Begründung ist auf deren homepage nachzulesen...und nachzuvollziehen!


 
habs auch gelesen. Versteh ich aber auch. 
Ich hoffe die haben "Back" in der ursprünglichen Version gespielt? Einfach zu geil.


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Januar 2009)

tief aus dem walde komme ich her...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Januar 2009)

Lord Helmchen.

Wer Mel Brooks SpaceBalls kennt der weiß worums geht.

Kleiner Mann mit großem Helm der mit Barbiepuppen spielt und Phalluskomplexe hat


----------



## Oggynator (27. Januar 2009)

Oggynator = die Testosteron geschwängerte Version von Oggy von Oggy und die Kakerlaken  http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1047458/Oggy


----------



## chrrup150 (28. Januar 2009)

chrrup150 setzt einfach aus vornamen und nachnamen zusammen. die 150 ist meine fahrernummer.
wie es dazu kam?
hann isch verjessen!!!
ich glaune aber das hatte was mit windows zu tun, oder wars linux???


----------



## neuroncrust (28. Januar 2009)

In der Tat ein interessanter Thread. Da mach ich auch mit. 

Also, NEURON heißt meine Band, aber der Name war schon vergeben (im Rennradforum heiße ich so). Also habe ich den Zusatz gewählt, der auch an der Adresse unserer Website hängt und darüber hinaus unseren Stil beschreibt: CRUST. Wobei das nicht ganz stimmt, denn eigentlich beschreibt er nur den Stil der ersten drei Songs, die wir geschrieben haben. Danach wurde es stilistisch bunter, aber da war es für Umbenennungen schon zu spät.

Wer Interesse und Hornhaut auf den Ohren hat, kann ja hier mal schauen und hören.

myspace.com/neuroncrust

Übrigens steht dieses Jahr Zuwachs ins Haus, der mit einem großen Z beginnt. I frei mi scho!!! 
Bilder gibts dann...


----------



## planetsmasher (28. Januar 2009)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> myspace.com/neuroncrust


 
die Myspace Adresse funzt nicht. Schade.
Hätte mir so gern mal wieder ne Ladung Krach auf die Ohren gekippt, nachdem die neue Napalm Death eher ne Enttäuschung war. Dafür läuft grad die Cannibal Corpse Preview. Immerhin.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Januar 2009)

Bei mir hats funktioniert
Aber dennoch: einmal Krach


----------



## gtbiker (28. Januar 2009)

meinen nick muss ich wohl nicht erklären 


(wobei, momentan....)


----------



## oldschooler (28. Januar 2009)

eigentlich selbsterklärend,wenn man meine räder sieht...

seit mehr als einem jahrzehnt für meinen stilsicheren griff im kleiderschrank,sowie automobil- bike u.musiktechnisch unterstreicht der nick einfach das letzte bisschen was von meinen einstigen idealen übrig geblieben ist... manch einer nennt es altmodisch und steinzeitlich oder einfach nur: "du hast garkeinen stil... mit dir kann man nirgendwo hingehen" aber sowas prallt einfach an mir ab 
(allein das tapedeck im auto verstehen nur wenige...)

alles alte schule...bin halt für die erhaltung der letzten menschlichen und kulturellen werte in diesem armseligen land... benenne mich aber bald in stopp-die-abwrackprämie um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (28. Januar 2009)

so.....dann mal mein Senf Der Name stammt aus dem Jahre 1998 von meiner damaligen Freundin, die sagte nicht das klassische "Schatz" zu mir, sondern Spatzel. Dann hatte ich das bei ebay.com als nick(ebay.de gabs da noch net)und so weiter......


----------



## neuroncrust (28. Januar 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> die Myspace Adresse funzt nicht. Schade.
> Hätte mir so gern mal wieder ne Ladung Krach auf die Ohren gekippt, nachdem die neue Napalm Death eher ne Enttäuschung war. Dafür läuft grad die Cannibal Corpse Preview. Immerhin.



Ich hab hier nochmal einen richtigen link draus gemacht:

myspace.com/neuroncrust

Sollte funktionieren. Ich finde die aktuelle Napalm Death cool, hab sie fürs FUZE abgefeiert, falls du das kennst. Eine Qualitätsgazette, gibts im guten Plattenladen, kost nix 

Dann könnte dir NEURON vielleicht gefallen, wir wurden schon mit Napalm Death und Terrorizer verglichen. Aber die Schuhe sind natürlich groß...

Ansonsten gerade aufliegen: Megadeth - Rust in Peace. Göttlich


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Januar 2009)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nochmal einen richtigen link draus gemacht:
> 
> myspace.com/neuroncrust



Klingt NETT!!  
taste this:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=160598675
Leider in dieser Form nicht mehr existent , aber dafür so:
http://www.myspace.com/deltacepheid

Falls ihr mal in Sachsen oder in der Nähe sein solltet, sag bescheid, vielleicht lässt sich bei uns noch ein musikalischer Zwischenstop einrichten.


----------



## neuroncrust (30. Januar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Klingt NETT!!
> taste this:
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=160598675
> Leider in dieser Form nicht mehr existent , aber dafür so:
> ...



Na sowas, der Name Death Reality ist mir sogar geläufig. Die Welt ist klein. Außerdem gibts wenige, die nicht nur einen Sinn für schöne Fahrräder haben, sondern auch gleich noch einen vernünftigen Musikgeschmack 

Die neue Truppe gefällt mir sogar noch etwas besser, glaub ich.

Wir sind im Moment nicht so sehr aktiv und schreiben auch eher neue Songs als aufzutreten. Aber man trifft sich hier ja immer wieder, vielleicht wirds mal was


----------



## Boramaniac (30. Januar 2009)

Hi @ all,

mein Nick stammt noch aus der Zeit des Ka eF Zet-Schraubens.
Da ich der erste in unserem VW-Club war, der sich an einem *Bora*
zu schaffen machte, habe ich mir den Namen Bora gegeben und
wenn man es (zur damaligen Zeit) auf die Spitze trieb, es also
*mani*sch betrieb, lag der Name nah: *Boramaniac*

Gruß Bora


----------



## The [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Nick, is noch von den Lan Party vergangener Zeiten.... 

Ich hab damals nie meinen Nick im game geändert .. also war ich Player... *g* 
Irgendwann hatte wir dann desöfteren 2 oder 3 Player im spiel worauf dann das 
The [email protected] vor den Player geklatscht hab. Das Player is dann irgendwann weggefallen.


----------



## napalmdeath (13. Februar 2009)

mein nick als wunschtod? nein....
napalmdeath ist eine britische grindcore/deathmetalband..bin schon immer fan dieser band...
halten seit urzeiten den guinnes record fuers "schnellste" lied (you suffer)
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1512621/Kuerzestes_Lied_der_Welt_1_08_sec


----------



## rettschge (13. Februar 2009)

So jetzt bin ich auch hier gelandet, mein Nick war schon seit Grundschulzeiten mein Spitzname. Na ja alle Mitschüler konnten sich meinen Nachnahmen nicht merken der aus Ostpreusen stammt. (Endung mit .....icz) Deswegen DeutschBayerische-Ableitung RETTSCHGE.


----------



## Master | Torben (14. Februar 2009)

Tjoa.... Master | Torben.... resultiert noch aus alten Zeiten wo es auch einen Master | Chrizz gab - erster Teil des Nicks also aus Gruppenzwang  und Torben ist seit jeher mein Spitzname.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhetl (14. Februar 2009)

Na dann ich auch. mhetl. Genau weiß ich nicht mehr warum eigentlich das "m" aber hetl ist qusi abgeleitet von Hetmank, mein Nachnahme, wurde oft so genannt. Das m, so meine ich war, weil hetl allein zu kurz war, mußten glaube ich mindestens 5 Zeichen sein.

Gruß

Maik, da kommt noch das m her


----------



## jaberwocky (16. Februar 2009)

Tja, eigentlich ist mir beim Anmelden ein kleiner Fehler passiert,
eigentlich sollte es als Nick "jabberwocky" werden, kann ich aber nicht mehr ändern. 

in kurz: Der Titel eines berühmten Unsinn-Gedichts, in Lang: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabberwocky

Grüße, euer jaberwocky.


----------



## jedinightmare (4. März 2009)

Jedi sind doof.


----------



## schallundrauch (3. Juni 2009)

Meiner ist eigentlic fast selbsterklärend und stammt noch aus meiner aktiven Car-Hifi Zeit.

Ich brauchte einen Forennick und da ich es am selben Tag fast geschafft hatte mein Auto abzufackeln (geraucht hat es auf jeden Fall gut als ich die Verkleidungsschraube durch die Isolierung des Pluskabels geschraubt habe ) kam ich irgendwie auf SchallundRauch...

Und seit dem bin ich infast allen Foren dabei geblieben.

Gruß Ansgar


----------



## UKW (3. Juni 2009)

Tja, UKW ist eigentlich von doppelter Bedeutung: Erstens natürlich Ultrakurzwelle, denn ich arbeite beim Radio.

Und zweitens sind es die Anfangsbuchstaben meiner Vor- und des Nachnamens.

Allerdings hätt ich wegen meiner Vorliebe für alte VW Käfer auch Typ 11 oder Reimspieß oder sowas nehmen können...

Aber UKW ist schon OK.


----------



## Beaufighter (3. Juni 2009)

Ja dann will ich auch mal. Also die Bristol Beaufighter ist ein Jagdbomber aus dem Jahre 1939 und wurde in England hergestellt. Es war das erste und letzte Flugzeug, das ich als Papierbogenschnitt gebastelt habe . Ich hege auch neben den Bikes, ein Interesse für die Luftfahrt im allgemeinen, also nicht nur für Jadgdbomber, nicht dass das hier falsch rüber kommt und studiere auch Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik. 
Der Nautilusstern ist ja eigentlich ein Glücksbringer für Seeleute, mein Vater war ein Matrose bei der türkischen Marine. Und außerdem höre ich gerne auch Punk und Rockabilly.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (3. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich auch mal. Also die Bristol Beaufighter ist ein Jagdbomber aus dem Jahre 1939 und wurde in England hergestellt. Es war das erste und letzte Flugzeug, das ich als Papierbogenschnitt gebastelt habe . Ich hege auch neben den Bikes, ein Interesse für die Luftfahrt im allgemeinen, also nicht nur für Jadgdbomber, nicht dass das hier falsch rüber kommt und studiere auch Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik.
> Der Nautilusstern ist ja eigentlich ein Glücksbringer für Seeleute, mein Vater war ein Matrose bei der türkischen Marine. Und außerdem höre ich gerne auch Punk und Rockabilly.
> 
> Viele Grüße




Ja, den Beaufighter habe ich in meiner Jugend auch gebastelt, allerdings als Airfix-Modell, neben vielen vielen anderen. Sind leider irgendwann alle mal in der Tonne gelandet. Typendaten und modelltypische Varianten hab ich aber alle noch im Kopf... Flugzeuge sind halt was Faszinierendes (vor allem mit Kolbenmotoren).


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich auch mal. Also die Bristol Beaufighter ist ein Jagdbomber aus dem Jahre 1939 und wurde in England hergestellt. Es war das erste und letzte Flugzeug, das ich als Papierbogenschnitt gebastelt habe . Ich hege auch neben den Bikes, ein Interesse für die Luftfahrt im allgemeinen, also nicht nur für Jadgdbomber, nicht dass das hier falsch rüber kommt und studiere auch Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik.
> Der Nautilusstern ist ja eigentlich ein Glücksbringer für Seeleute, mein Vater war ein Matrose bei der türkischen Marine. Und außerdem höre ich gerne auch Punk und Rockabilly.
> 
> Viele Grüße


 

... und leider schon vergeben....

na da muss ich mich halt an meine seafury halten....

p.s. das hier ist eines meiner liebsten


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> außerdem höre ich gerne auch Punk und Rockabilly.


 
jetzt brauchste nur noch ein ordentliches Bike und dann kann ja noch was aus Dir werden 

Den Stern sollte man sich aber in mindestens Ritter-Sport-Tafel-Format tätowieren lassen. 

Kurz bevor ich die Bikemarkt Kataloge aufgesogen habe, konnte ich die kompletten Revell und Tamiya-Kataloge auswendig. Aber wehe wir sollten für die Schule 2 Strophen Erlkönig reinpauken...


----------



## Beaufighter (3. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> jetzt brauchste nur noch ein ordentliches Bike und dann kann ja noch was aus Dir werden



Jaaaa ich weiß, bin ja auf der Suche nach einem GT Rahmen und hatte auch fast das von tomasius bekommen  Die Suche geht weiter, aber gute Dinge braucht Weile. Aber ich habe mir schon für das imaginäre GT ein Syncros NOS Vorbau und gleich danach ein Ringle Zooka geschossen. Sehr clever, jetzt hab ich 2 Vorbauten  und kein GT...
Ey, und so schlimm sind meine beiden Silberpfeile nun auch nicht....



planetsmasher schrieb:


> Den Stern sollte man sich aber in mindestens Ritter-Sport-Tafel-Format tätowieren lassen.


da ist was anderes in Planung 

@hoeckle: ohhhh wie schööön....tolles Bild 

Doppelsternmotoren sind einfach geil....


----------



## Gios88 (3. Juni 2009)

Dan will ich auch ein mal.
Es fing alles 1988 mit einem Rennrad GIOS Torino, aus dem Jahr 1978 an, meine Leidenschaft für alte Rennräder, und ich schon länger im Rennrad Forum mit dem Nicknahmen angemeldet bin, jetzt hat mich noch der GT Virus erwischt, und ich keinen Neuen Nicknahmen hier im Forum nehmen wollte, habe ich mich mit dem auch hier Angemeldet.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2009)

puuuuhhhh
*schweissvonderstirnwisch*
aber hättest Du Dir das Rad nicht 1987 oder 1989 kaufen können?


----------



## Gios88 (3. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> puuuuhhhh
> *schweissvonderstirnwisch*
> aber hättest Du Dir das Rad nicht 1987 oder 1989 kaufen können?


 
Ja genau das hatte ich Erwartet, ich habe das mit den Zahlen heute erst durch euch hier im Forum Erfahren, ich finde es soll hier nur um GT Bikes gehen und sonnst nichts, man könnte aber auch das Jahr 1988 komplett aus der Geschichte Streichen, oder wir zählen die Zahlen nicht mehr, 1 2 3 4 5 6 7  9 10.

Wo soll das hinführen ? 


Gruß Joachim


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2009)

mist. ich muss mir angewöhnen mehr diese blöden smileys zu benutzen - im obigen post fehlt ein augenzwinkern. 
gegen 1988 komplett streichen hätt ich aber auch nichts. war ein schlimmes jahr. da wurde ich aufs gymnasium geschickt. 

Gruss

PS


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2009)

och nö.... nicht schon wieder sowas...










Beaufighter schrieb:


> @hoeckle: ohhhh wie schööön....tolles Bild
> 
> Doppelsternmotoren sind einfach geil....


 
spartan executive 7w...


----------



## xizangle (6. Juni 2009)

selbsterklärend. 
hatte 91 mein erstes xizangle, welches 91 durch einen unfall gerissen war. daraufhin bekam ich von dem damaligen importeur einen 2. 91ér rahmen mit welchem ich hessenmeister junioren wurde, an ihm entdeckte ich 1993 einen riss im tretlagerbereich. 1993 bekam ich meinen aktuellen rahmen. habe gestern seit längerer pause (seit 2001) mein bike endlich wieder einsatzbereit gemacht. (neuer laufradsatz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juni 2009)

xizangle schrieb:


> 1993 bekam ich meinen aktuellen rahmen. habe gestern seit längerer pause (seit 2001) mein bike endlich wieder einsatzbereit gemacht. (neuer laufradsatz)



herzlich willkommen und
bilder,bitte...


----------



## DeadRinger (6. Juni 2009)

dead ringer bed. im englischen in etwa "jmd. bis aufs haar gleichen, ähnlich sehen"...naja...und so oft wie ich schon angesprochen wurde mit dem satz: "sag mal, ich kenn dich doch...du bist doch der bruder von dem und dem, oder?"
es liegt wohl an meinem allerweltsgesicht...keine ahnung...aber wie gesagt oft und fast auf jeder party: sag mal, bist du nicht der...


----------



## xizangle (6. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen und
> bilder,bitte...


 
danke fürs willkommen heissen. morgen dürfte das mit den bildern klappen.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (8. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ich auch mal, also das war so, als erstes MTB hatte ich auf Empfehlung das LTS in 20" mit Stöcklis gekauft, danach noch 6 andere LTSsss (einen zu kleinen 18er aber mit Lagersatz von BEDT, einen Hinterbau mit geschweißter Disc- Aufnahme von einem 16er den ich eben deswegen gekauft hatte, dann den 19er (in meiner Galerie) weil der 18 doch einfach etwas sehr klein war, ein 16er für meine Lady welches sich dann als doch noch zu groß erwies, ein 3000DS als Teileträger, ein DH zum Spielen mit GT Industrielagersatz (leider in "s")- mein Nickhame kommt ja nicht von ungefähr ;-)), jetzt hab ich nur noch das etwas kurze 19er und wünsche mir manchmal mein 20er zurück... Aaachja, manchmal braucht es viel Zeit um auf den Weg der Läuterung zu gelangen ;-). Leider steht das LTS seit mehr als 2 Jahren teilzerlegt rum. Soll eigentlich ein leichtes Retro- Rad für schnelle Runden ohne hohen technischen Anspruch werden- daher auch die Überlegung doch ev. wieder auf den größeren Rahmen zu gehen. Leicht ist mein LTS auch mit ca. 12 kg inkl. Discs & Pedale. Hab aber kaum Zeit und noch weniger Geld über...
Hauptsächlich fahre ich seit 2004 nen Cyclecraft Floater, schönes Teil, fährt auch super, nur ist der Rahmen leider sehr schwer- aber das ist ein anderes Thema.....


----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2010)

Wenn man schon so nett aufgefordert wird, der nick ist einfallslos:



2006er Modell, 2005 gekauft...Testbike. Stand vor mir, als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, dahinter war mein Fernseher, dann besser so.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------

